# Capt. Nathan's Port Mansfield, TX Wade Fishing Report; 1/4-1/14/22



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

This round of Port Mansfield was met with the right weather and lower tides. With these fronts stacking up every 5-6 days the water temperature is holding which is more conducive to trigger bigger trout to feed. We lost a few days because of the strong north winds, but the pre front and post front bites were spot on. We watched fish change their feed pattern from topwaters and plastics to Corkys during periods of cold and again to plastics on warm up days. Any bait in a natural selection was the ticket. Unfortunately we all lost an opportunity at a Lower Laguna monster, but that's what keeps you coming back.

We had a lot of fun, and with the weather continuing to roll in. I know the next round of trips will be even better. Hopefully this time with we can stay connected with the fish we are seeking.

All our trout and reds were released to fight another day in good condition.


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Awesome!


----------

